# Twin battery menu settings



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I have in the garage 2 x 110 batteries, i am unable to attach them to my 2005 lhd Hymer b544l Motorhome. You have to reset the menu 8O If you do not reset then the batteries will not be charged properly. Hymer Uk have agreed to do it free of charge but....it is a 2hr drive each way and I have to check with them before I can set them up, this could be a rather tedious excersise. I am not complaining about Hymer Uk (To be honest they have been quite good really) it is just the distance and time involved. Can anyone help?

T.I.A.

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just been through the same scenario,switch on(12volt setting). Press battery condition button,press and hold for about 3 seconds the menu button then release. Press menu button for the second time.then press the + button until it reaches 220 v. Finish off by pressing the battery indicator once more.JOB DONE. Best Wishes tony.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony,
Thanks for your reply, apologies if i ask for a second opinion. I have had no end of problems since we bought van and do not want to do anything that would invalidate warranty.
Do you have the same layout as us? eg L shaped with a long setee? Have you any pics?

See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/album18/Hymer_010.thumb.jpg

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi steve, No problems so far except one knackered leisure battery,i reckon through standing in showroom for 6 months without being charged,gel batteries dont like that.Brownhills paid for me to have a replacement including fitting so cant grumble. By the way after pressing the + button on the screen press OK button before going back to battery condition monitor. Sorry about the senior moment. All the above was done and explained to me by a Brownhills engineer two days ago, so i would presume everything must be Pukka best wishes tony.


----------

